# More free patterns



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns.asp

Probably added before


----------



## knittingallore (Feb 16, 2013)

how do you download these patterns please, just been on there and found some fab patterns but it will not move onto anything else to get the patterns x


----------



## knittingallore (Feb 16, 2013)

no worries ive sorted it now silly me lol x


----------



## patway (Nov 3, 2012)

Lovely site, loads of good childrens pattens
Thank you


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Lots of patterns - thanks for the link!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lots of lovely patterns, thank you for sharing.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for link, some nice patterns.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks! Always looking for MORE to choose from. Very nice patterns. Especially like the Cabled head band. Nice to practice cabling.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I love their patterns.... always beautiful and well written. I have never come across an error in one of their patterns. Could be luck, but I thought I would mention that.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link...unfortunately, I've just spent another hour downloading! Now to start sorting them into the proper folders.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Many that I like...best just to bookmark the site!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

many wonderful patterns, thank you for the link!!!


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

patway said:


> Lovely site, loads of good childrens pattens
> Thank you


Was just going to post the same great children patterns, my list of to do's grows fast


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Great Site............Thanks for the link


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I found some really nice summer cardis for me! Thanks for the link. Now my MIL will take a peek.


----------



## mom of four (Oct 16, 2011)

Even if it has been posted before, someone may not have seen it. Like me. lol Thanks


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow. This is a lovel site and have downloaded nearly all the children's section of free patterns. many many thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow. This is a lovel site and have downloaded nearly all the children's section of free patterns. many many thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## AlexandraP29 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

